# Nitrogen Deficiency



## nikimadritista (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are my Widows, third week into flower.. .
I am concerned with the yellowing of leafs at the base of my plants... It clearly looks like a nitrogen Deficiency but wouldn't it mess them up if I start feeding them with Nitrogen Rich nutes now that they are flowering? 
Should I just let them be and wait the 5 more weeks till harvest? 
Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2012)

I feed with nitro  through week 4 of flower..Seems to help them stay green to the finish...what nutes are you useing?...and whats the medium?


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Markers (Mar 20, 2012)

Me too, I give em veg nutes first 3 weeks of 12/12 give or take depending on strain.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 20, 2012)

I feed till they get cut down.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 20, 2012)

It definitely looks like a N deficiency. I suspect you are growing in amended soil and have not been feed the plants much other than what they have been getting from the soil. If that is the case, the girls have eaten up all the nutrients in the soil and will soon crash if you are not adding liquid nutrients. 

If you are not total organic, you can get some liquid nutes that have a "bloom" setup that provides all the important macro-nutes including N, but in a lower dose than the P and K. I have a tomato plant booster called TNT which is for feeding tomatoes that have either used up the soil nutes or for someone running soilless. I forget what the ratio is but it is low enough in the nitrogen that it doesn't cause problems during bloom. I used it on my last grow with good results.

I don't know if you can get it in Europe but I would think you could get something similar. Or you could order one of the "micro" and "bloom" nutes from AN or GH as they have what you need. The key is to get a small amount of nitrogen to the girls before they lose all the fan leaves as they are very important at this stage. If you are in organic setup then you need to look into some nute "tea". Green MoJo for ya


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in soil yes... Bio-Bizz Organic... I have been feeding them with every watering... Was giving them the Bio-Grow stuff until the first pistils showed up, and than I started with the Bloom nutes.. One of the 4 plants is all green doesn't have a single yellow leaf and has been fed justO like all the others...
It is also the plant that has been tied up the least... Could it be that too much LST caused the yellow leafs? 
If I am to feed them with the grow Nutes again, isn't that gonna mess them up? :hubba:


----------



## Maximlis (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the information. It helped me a lot.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 21, 2012)

The one plant that is doing better than the rest could be a little different phenotype that doesn't require as much N unless they are all clones from the same mother. It could be a result of not training, but the training isn't causing the yellowing, it is more that the training caused those plants to eat more to repair damage done during training and the one that wasn't didn't need it as it didn't need to do any repairs or extra growing to get the stems going back up again.

It shouldn't cause a problem adding some grow back to them as long as it isn't a lot. I would only add about 1/8th-1/4 of the normal amount of grow that you gave them during veg. Maybe start with the smaller amount the next watering and then on the next feeding bump up just a bit and see if they show any improvement. If they don't then bump it up a bit more(to 1/2) on the next feeding and stay with that. They may not show a lot of improvement as they are going into full flower and tend to focus all their energy on flowers rather than repairing leaves, but if the amounts given stops further degradation then you should be ok to carry them to harvest.


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers Hush!
I've already given them the Grow feed again... :hubba: (a full 5ml per liter) but only fed one plant cause the other two just weren't thirsty.. I'll take your advice and give them a little less feed (2-3ml per liter) next time I water the other two.. Will come back here to let you know how it goes! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 21, 2012)

Maximlis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information. It helped me a lot.



I'm sure it did! :ignore:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 21, 2012)

Hitum with some nutes! If they are yellowing at the bottom they are hungry- go ahead and give them what they need.

If ya dont you will end up with a weak yeild. Plants still need N in flower....


----------

